# panoramic roof window



## ruso (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi
Dose anybody know where i can buy a panoramic roof window for ducato allegro 93 year 2007


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Are you talking about a Chausson Allegro?

If so, fixed or opening? If opening it's probably a Remitop, and you should be able to gt one from www.leisureshopdirect.com

If it's the fixed one I'd start at Highbridge

Malcolm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ruso said:


> Hi
> Dose anybody know where i can buy a panoramic roof window for ducato allegro 93 year 2007


Do you mean the retangular one or the large one that forms part of the front of the roof?


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi 
I am watching your post with interest as the front skylight in our Chausson Allegro 96 has begun to crack, this is the underside of the double 'plastic' layer. Have spoken to our dealer who tells me that as it is out if warranty they cannot help, also emailed Chausson but have not had a reply, so await to see if there is anyone else who has experience a similar problem.


----------



## Alan46 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Skylight cracks Chausson Allegro*

My skylight cracked within the 2 year warranty and was replaced under warranty, it has now cracked again and currently Chausson refuse to help as it is "outside of warranty".
This appears to be a design fault, has anybody ever got help from Chausson outside of warranty?
Where else can I get parts at a sensible price?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Skylight cracks Chausson Allegro*



Alan46 said:


> My skylight cracked within the 2 year warranty and was replaced under warranty, it has now cracked again and currently Chausson refuse to help as it is "outside of warranty".
> This appears to be a design fault, has anybody ever got help from Chausson outside of warranty?
> Where else can I get parts at a sensible price?


Has it got a sticker on it with the make and model. My skylight is a Dometic unit.

Mine is from the range in the link below, I don't suppose there are too many manufacturers of them.
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/29_skyview.pdf


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

The curved overcab panoramic rooflights are manufactured by Dometic Seitz and to the best of my knowledge are only available to purchase through the motorhome manufacturer as spares were not made available through aftermarket channels. There are several models which are also used by manufacturers such as Adria and Carthago so compatibility can not be guaranteed unless you order from your preferred Chausson dealer which due to the nature of the part will want to be local to you as Chausson will only deliver direct to their dealer network, and due its fragile nature it would not be recommended and unlikely that a dealer would ship this to another address.

I'm not aware of any issues which these rooflight glazing panels are susceptible to, as although I do not process warranty claims so I can not confirm 100% I do accept most deliveries and I don't recollect ever having seen one delivered.

@Alan46, if you can provide me your Chausson build number as stamped to the bottom right of Trigano plate in your engine bay then I will respond with part number and availability however I am confident that a replacement will be expensive and from experience I would estimate this to be close to £1000.

The only other advice I can provide is to ensure that appropriate cleaning solutions are used, as I was made aware of a case at another dealer where every window on a motorhome had suffered a similar fate because a household window cleaner was used which wasn't safe for use on acrylic.

Regards,
Chris


----------

